# Neoflex vs veloci-jet



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

This is my first post on the site and am hoping to get some helpful responses. I am very near making my first purchase of a DTG machine. I have one pretty straight forward question. Is the Neoflex worth the extra money (around 4,000) over the Veloci-jet XL. This is taking everything into account, most importantly customer service, maintanence, and just over quality of all aspects of each printer. Any and all insight is much appreciated. Also if anyone wants to give their opinions on the freejet 500tx and also the Fast T-Jet Blazer I would be greatful.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you're waiting for answers in this thread, you can read LOTS of opinions on both printers by just searching the forums using the search box at the top of the page for the keywords neoflex and velocijet (or just reading the posts in the two companies' sections of the forums). 

NeoFlex - T-Shirt Forums

Veloci-Jet - T-Shirt Forums

That way you don't miss out on all the great opinions that were already shared by people who may not be here to see your post today


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

AA's customer service is 2nd to none, and the NeoFlex with the NeoRIP Pro is excellent. you may not regret buying the Veloci-Jet, but you definitely won't regret buying the NeoFlex! plus when you have a large run, the NeoFlex doesn't stop printing. you load 3 shirts and while it's printing the 2nd and 3rd shirt, you reload the 1st again. i send customer provided art straight to print and it comes out great!


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have also been doing research and as for the Epson platform the 4880 engine seems to have a better print quality than 1800/1900 engine.

The 1800/1900 engine does seem to be a bit faster, I'm concerned on the durability of the 1800/1900 printer compared to the 4880.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Cooldays5678 said:


> I have also been doing research and as for the Epson platform the 4880 engine seems to have a better print quality than 1800/1900 engine.
> 
> The 1800/1900 engine does seem to be a bit faster, I'm concerned on the durability of the 1800/1900 printer compared to the 4880.


Very sharp observation which many people pass this. Learn from Epson - Exceed Your Vision web site. Both are printers but whole lot different. Longevity, structure, image quality, parts, capping station, ink feeding system, 4880 cost is 7 times more than 1800/1900. Since 4880 is best printer Epson ever create but they try to replace with 4900 but sell was not meet 4880 was. So Epson is starting to reproduce 4880 couple months back. Unlimited supply. They will not reproduce 1800/1900.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I really believe the 4800 series was ahead of it's time hardware wise in the dtg world. A lot of companies came out with pro series dtg printers but few truly utilize what that platform is capable of producing. 4800/4880 printers hands down produce the best prints. I think Peter has proven through the prints produced from his NeoRip that AA knows how to utilize what it has the capability to do. Look at the updates to the rip AA constantly releases for it to easily produce awesome prints.

PAT


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

Being new to the forums I did not want to cause a stir. The first thing I noticed is Epson rating on the 4880 compared to the 1900...not even close. I could see comparing the Veloci-Jet to the Neoflex if it was a $10,000 price difference but not for $4,000. 

Tomoneymx11 maybe you should a consider a refurbish DTG Printer based on the 4880, as long as the parts are new it would still be better than a brand new 1800/1900 based printer.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

You are wrong on price. You are right on research.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

allamerican said:


> You are wrong on price. You are right on research.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


*I was basing the price difference from the first post on this tread.*

From tmoneymx11:

This is my first post on the site and am hoping to get some helpful responses. I am very near making my first purchase of a DTG machine. I have one pretty straight forward question. Is the Neoflex worth the extra money (around 4,000) over the Veloci-jet XL. This is taking everything into account, most importantly customer service, maintanence, and just over quality of all aspects of each printer. Any and all insight is much appreciated. Also if anyone wants to give their opinions on the freejet 500tx and also the Fast T-Jet Blazer I would be greatful.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Cooldays5678 said:


> I have also been doing research and as for the Epson platform the 4880 engine seems to have a better print quality than 1800/1900 engine.
> 
> The 1800/1900 engine does seem to be a bit faster, I'm concerned on the durability of the 1800/1900 printer compared to the 4880.


 Your correct, the 1800/1900 based print engines are faster then any of the 48xx based machines as those print engines where designed to be used for proofing and small giclee prints.

As far as durability goes there's a bit more involved here then meets the eye. 
The capping stations reliability, longevity and mechanisms are virtually the same in nature.
Actually the capping station design of the 1800/1900 models are better suited to handle white ink since the capping station cap is spit in half keeping the white ink and color inks separate, this allows one to clean and pull white ink through the system without wasting color inks if provisions are in place to facilitate that function.
The only other difference is the X axis rail that some manufactures add roller bearings replacing the polymer ones.
The other mechanisms that factor into longevity and durablity has to do with the transport system that include the mechanisms that move the platen or printer depending on the design and has nothing to do with the print engine used.
In addition to the required mechanical systems the ink delivery system also plays part in the durability longevity and functionality of the printer when white ink is incorporated. The stock ink delivery systems do require some changes to handle the addition of white ink.
Its should be asked what steps have been done to address all these concerns when looking at any DTG printer regardless of the print engine.

My usual reply when asked what the difference is between these 2 print engines really comes down to productions requirements or print width as all these print engines have the potential to produce quite extraordinary results.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol xxxx 999999
All same except width but $300-400 vs $2500 now before $2000. Epson must be out of their mind. If you want I will post all your prints i collect and all other 4880 prints here for you to say yourself. But that is cheap and against tsf rule. Fact cannot hide. Since you are the it. Tell us why Epson priced that way. . LMAO. Admit is hard sometimes I understand. 1800 is good but not good as 4880. I am not talk about NeoFlex. Generally.
Didn't you tell me "peter, t-jets are all desk top printer we should go with professional printer 4800(flexijet) print quality will be much better". Forgot? So I decide to pay you to make Flexijet with 4800. Or you changes as you go like you said you will never posting here. Anyway that seems like always your style. I like consistency with faith. Man's word should not turn over.
PS: read title, your name is not here.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

[/QUOTE] regardless of the print engine.[/QUOTE]
Let's be real. Without Epson Engine you and I are not exist. How anyone can ignore ENGINE? Most important part of any machine and car. Please leave here good info.


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

It seems the 1900 is faster than the 4880...but how much faster? It seem like a "catch 22" speed or quality? We are all in the printing biz to make money.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Cooldays5678 said:


> It seems the 1900 is faster than the 4880...but how much faster? It seem like a "catch 22" speed or quality? We are all in the printing biz to make money.


Exactly. Time is money. I can print an image on darks using our Mod1 2 to 2.5 times faster than on our FlexiJet, but the reality is, I have to sell either of the shirts at the same price. Like Mark said, the benefit of the 48xx over the 18/1900 is size. Yes it has a finer microweave pattern, but again, I can't sell that shirt at any greater price than on the Mod1.

If you look at the quality of the 18/1900 prints, it's not lacking anything in that department. Still very high quality but with the extra benefit of speed.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Cooldays5678 said:


> It seems the 1900 is faster than the 4880...but how much faster? It seem like a "catch 22" speed or quality? We are all in the printing biz to make money.


*In the big picture the more shirts you produce a day is everyone's objective.*
No "catch 22" here as the quality of these print engines all exceed what most consumers ever thought could be achieved compared to screen printing.


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback although I do not understand a few of the posts due to the fact it's written in a technical way not for newbies and also for some proof reading issues. I'm assuming the veloci-jet is an 1800/1900 based machine? What other machines are 4880 based? Am I correct in decoding All Americans post that Belquettes post did not address the difference in print engine and that is the biggest attribute of the 4880 over the 1800/1900? Things written a little more plainly for the new guy would be appreciated


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

Belquette said:


> *In the big picture the more shirts you produce a day is everyone's objective.*
> No "catch 22" here as the quality of these print engines all exceed what most consumers ever thought could be achieved compared to screen printing.


Your right the main objective is making money, if the 1900 is really 2 1/2 times faster or even 50% faster that can really make a difference in the bottom line.

Since I'm doing my due diligence on which DTG Printer to buy or sell my soul to..lol, I guess I overlooked the speed factor.

How will a 1900 based printer last compared to a 4880 based?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

tmoneymx11 said:


> Am I correct in decoding All Americans post that Belquettes post did not address the difference in print engine and that is the biggest attribute of the 4880 over the 1800/1900? Things written a little more plainly for the new guy would be appreciated


If we used an 1800/1900 as is, yes, the 48xx series is more robust. But, when we strip away the vast majority of the Epson product and build it up with our components, it's no longer an 1800/1900, this gives it a longer life. We have added parts where they need to be added and taken away what is useless. The Epson is now only a shell of what it was before. Our 4800 based machine is a 4800 as is with some modifications made to it. I know the VelociJet is either an 1800 or a 1900, depending on when it was manufactured. I don't know what is done to it, but on ours, the system still runs with high quality.

Take a look at users of the Mod1 on these forums and they will tell you the same thing, the prints are awesome. Not every 1800/1900 machine is created the same way, but they all should have capabilities of printing extremely high resolution prints.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not trying to pit our machine against any other, what I'm trying to bring clarity to the conversation is the fact that the 1800/1900 print engine is faster than the 48xx based systems, yet can still attain very high quality. We know this because we have manufactured both 1800/1900 systems as well as 4800 systems.


----------



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

my opinion on the topic. i went to each facility when i was inmarket for DTG both good machines but i went with Neoflex for these reasons. Customer service is our family. quality of print is the best(most of DTG awards have gone to people with neoflex), ease of use and versatility. i can print anything up to 17 x 42. the print speed isnt the fastest but with its long print bed you unload a shirtwhile its already moving to the next shirt start drying and reload another. so continuous workflow with no down time. MAintenance super easy. The cost is not really that much more than veloci after you think about ink cost, waste of ink from having clogs. 98% of the time i do a nozzle check and im good to go, whenyou have clogs you start to waste a lot of money in ink. And i will repeat customer service, than answer your call anytime with actuall people that know the answer. I would pay 10k a year for service like that, its better than insurance.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Really a simple answer. NeoFlex, will never look back.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

with my 1900 machine, i was printing at 1440 most of the time to get the best results. with the NeoFlex, i mostly print at 720 with zero banding or overlaps. since i can reload my first shirt while the other 2 are being printed, my hourly production equals better results in about the same time. even when i print in a higher resolution, my output is excellent. i really don't care if most of my customers don't notice the difference between a 1900 and a 4800. why would i sell them any less than what i would want?

when you add to all of the the NeoRIP Pro, NeoFlex stands tall and the best finished product. oh yeah, and the customer service is top notch, and one of the main reasons i went with the NeoFlex. by the way, i still own my 1900, but it's only an emergency backup and it has cleaning fluid in it. my NeoFlex works all day.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Sean, you definitely need to do what works for you. I'm glad you are successful in your printing, in spite of what people believe my intentions are, it's always good when I hear people are doing well with whatever printer(s) they choose.

Your response is exactly what I have been saying for a very long time. You chose to print at a lower resolution on your 48xx based system because it still looks good and it's quicker. I know your 1900 based system isn't doing as well, according to what you said, with lower resolutions, but I have been printing 1440x720 or 720x720 (2 passes) on our smaller format for years and achieving incredible results. Again, it's about productivity AND quality. If I was forced to print at 1440x1440, it would still perform well, but slower than my expectations. The great thing is, as it was said before, what we (as printing companies) are giving customers in the DTG realm are incredible prints compared to anything they've had before. Finding the best of both worlds is key. If you can print at a lower resolution, still achieve great results and produce more, that has been my point all along.

The debate has been quality above productivity, but I've been saying you can have both if done right.


----------



## estrada (Jun 5, 2009)

If you were to chose a printer based only on the print engine, the choice would be very simple: R1900/R1800 is faster, 4800 gives a more detailed print.

In my opinion the difference of speed/quality between both engines is not as importante as support and reliability. You have to consider that at some point, every single DTG printer regardless of the brand or print engine may have issues. Those issues could be from the very simple to fix, to the ones where you just want to throw the machine out the window. In that scenario you should consider how much money it would take to ship the machine back and forth to the manufacturer from your location. Or how much would it cost to bring a technician to your location (and how fast could they come). In my opinion you should chose a printer based on the support that they offer to their customers. Read the threads of each brand and see what problems they've had and how long it takes for the company to step up and get the customer printing again.


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

This is some good input, thanks for all the replies. It seems though everyone is saying the decision is very simple and cut in dry when it isnt. The two print engines are completely different and both have positives and negatives. The initial selling point I received about the 4880 is that its rated to last longer. That is a point that no one has brought up in this thread. Wondering if this is the case compared to the 1800/1900. Also I am wondering which printers use which engines.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

tmoneymx11 said:


> This is some good input, thanks for all the replies. It seems though everyone is saying the decision is very simple and cut in dry when it isnt. The two print engines are completely different and both have positives and negatives. The initial selling point I received about the 4880 is that its rated to last longer. That is a point that no one has brought up in this thread. Wondering if this is the case compared to the 1800/1900. Also I am wondering which printers use which engines.


Our 1800/1900 based system has been in the hands of customers for up to four years and they are still printing strong. There are also tjets on the market since 2004 and still in use.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Knowing proper maintenance can make even printers of lesser quality than these two print engines last longer than expected. As for the detail quality I'm not positive the average consumer or even someone just getting into this could see the difference in detail between 48xx/1900. Just my opinion. No guns!


----------



## tmoneymx11 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes I was hoping with my last post that someone might actually answer the question that I put: "Is the 4880 actually rated to last longer than the 1800/1990." This is why this forum is so frustrating. Someone asks a question and the answer is manipulated by the manufacturers to benefit themselves. Just simple answers would go a long way I believe.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

tmoneymx11 said:


> Just simple answers would go a long way I believe.


If you are looking for simple answers, you've come to the wrong industry. There is a lot of subjectivity to what we do, and this is an art based market so of course each person is looking for something very different; my suggestion is to take your time and evaluate more. You can ask all the questions you want about the Epson engine itself, but you probably won't get past the back-and-forth drivel that drive many of the heated discussions around here - I am as guilty of it as anybody else (more so at times, since I enjoy rocking the boat), but you have to try and see the forest through the trees - there is lots of good info, but you have to mine it out of the bounty of conversations that take place here regularly.

Despite the back-and-forth and the obvious back stories that exist in this industry, there is LOTS of information being fed to you in one form or another. What you probably won't get is a black-and-white, clear cut consensus on, well, ANYTHING! You need to take the information you hear on these forums, then combine that with the independent research you have done into the Epson machine itself (if you want to learn about the Epson printers themselves, Epson is a better place to look - we are not using these machines in their stock forms, anyways), then if you have some time try to visit as many machine owners as you possibly can. If you want theory, opinions and ideas, stick around and engage in the conversations - if you want hands on data, get your hands on some machines (before i bought my first printer I had personally seen at least a dozen machines in person, in the field, which helped me determine which direction I wanted to initially go - even after all that research, it is still easy to make mistakes).

In terms of your question, maybe you are not asking the right question? Who can possibly tell you which printer will "last longer", especially after all the mods that are put into DTG printers? Epson will give you a rating for how many "impressions" they rate each system at (which, as you could see if you review Epson's website, the industrial printers have higher ratings for how many impressions you can expect). Of course, once you have that starting point you then need to factor in a number of other points:

Epson's ratings assume you are running THEIR ink, which is about half the viscosity of most waterbased inks being used for DTG printing; running a thicker ink will change everything, so basing your opinion strictly off of one variable won't give you the complete picture.
The environment in which you run your printer will make a huge difference on how long the machine will last; it could last two years, or it could last two weeks depending on your environment. Will it be in a climate controlled office with high humidity and insulation, or will it be in a garage with your beat up Chevelle, 15% relative humidity and 110 degree summer weather? These factors will make a difference.
How meticulous are you prepared to be, in keeping your machine running (no matter which one you buy)? Don't buy that crap people tell you about "maintenance free" or "less maintenance" machines; ALL DTG printing requires regular and constant maintenance for it to work, PERIOD. I have seen meticulous individuals keep Kiosk II or old T-Jet printers running for years, while some people who "just don't seem to care as much" let their more "industrial" machine fall apart in months. It is going to come down to you, as much as anything else.

Bottom line, you have a LOT of different angles to cover, but none will give you the satisfaction and confidence of actually visiting some shops (visit the manufacturers as well, if you can, but if I had only one choice I would certainly stick with the end users; they will generally be more open and honest about what they encounter or struggle with as a small business, based solely on the fact that they probably use their machines for actual orders a lot more often than the manufacturers). There is a lot of good information on these forums, as well as other industry websites, which can help you get started; just keep in mind that what is perfect for MY business might not be perfect for YOUR business, and vice versa! Don't forget to factor in whatever key elements YOU are looking for, and make those your priorities as you see these units in person. Good luck!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

tmoneymx11 said:


> Yes I was hoping with my last post that someone might actually answer the question that I put: "Is the 4880 actually rated to last longer than the 1800/1990." This is why this forum is so frustrating. Someone asks a question and the answer is manipulated by the manufacturers to benefit themselves. Just simple answers would go a long way I believe.


Epson specs everything for paper. I gave you a real world scenario above to show you the durability of the 1800/1900 printer. Our printer, the FlexiJet, was the first 48xx based printing system. We released it in 2004 and it is still in use today. The Tjet series was based on a 2200, which is a desktop model, and it is still in use today.

The printer life for the 48xx, according to Epson is:

20,000 pages, A2 size using plain paper, printing at 720x360 bi-directional.

The printer life for the R1800/R1900/R2400 is more difficult to determine. According to Epson, over a 3 year span, it's estimated to reach the maintenance tank being full. This equates to 25,000 pages in B/W or 10,000 pages in color.

The 48xx has a maintenance tank that can be replaced, whereas the R1800/R1900 does not. The ink was pumped back into the internals of the printer where padding absorbed it. So you would not be able continue using the printer unless you took it apart and changed the padding. The waste pad is no longer an issue for us because it's non-existent. Manufacturers remove these problems and come up with a solution of their own.

You can see, it's vague because the printers are different. But with numbers like this, you can see they are both built to last.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

tmoneymx11 said:


> Yes I was hoping with my last post that someone might actually answer the question that I put: "Is the 4880 actually rated to last longer than the 1800/1990." This is why this forum is so frustrating. Someone asks a question and the answer is manipulated by the manufacturers to benefit themselves. Just simple answers would go a long way I believe.


Sometimes we get lost in the details, but simply put the 48xx series printers are not rated to last longer then the 1900/1800 series print engines _especially considering_ that over 75% of the 1800/1900 printer parts get replaced during the converting process whereas the 48xx series printer parts remain more intact along with a lot of sensors...that's why the printer housing looks much like the OEM 48xx case does.
These differences are where it gets involved and varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.

The electronics that drive the print head on either system are = as far as life span is concerned.

I think Jerid may have already answered this better as I tend to get a bit over technical at times.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Please google customer satisfaction rate on Epson 1800/1900 and 4880. You will find out night and day. We all going to say mine is bigger, thicker and longer. Speed spec is also there. 
Different of 25% makes whole lot different. No more parts supply chain sufferIng is exist as it was. Even Epson's tight time we had no problem with part supply. If AA had trouble to get parts we won't be here, lol. Now parts supply of 4880 is OPEN WIDE to all, actually price went down whole lot. And Epson reproduce 4880 while they stop 1800 long time ago but 1900 which also stopped but parts are same covetable each other. Who has longer life? Your call.


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

The faster print speed of the 1900 compared to the 4880 does make sense.

There seems to be a lot of positive posting on the Mod1, they seem to be running strong for some time now. The faster print speed, lower start up cost as well as a smaller footprint requirement. 

Belquette seems very professional with there posting.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Cooldays, i like your ID.
Don't go too crazy CrazyTee, lol.
I think Mod catagory fit to you more. Anajet sprint, Veloci and easy tee also has same speed which you are looking for plus lower price tag. Good luck with your future plan. Have a nice weekend! And cooldays! We have 6 NeoFamily training today. We will have good time after class too.
Read is not good as seeing . Worse is sales talk. I understand very well on cannot win all. This is why our Sixers will plays 7 times. Go SIxers.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Cooldays5678 (Apr 14, 2012)

allamerican said:


> Cooldays, i like your ID.
> Don't go too crazy CrazyTee, lol.
> I think Mod catagory fit to you more. Anajet sprint, Veloci and easy tee also has same speed which you are looking for plus lower price tag. Good luck with your future plan. Have a nice weekend! And cooldays! We have 6 NeoFamily training today. We will have good time after class too.
> Read is not good as seeing . Worse is sales talk. I understand very well on cannot win all. This is why our Sixers will plays 7 times. Go SIxers.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.



You not only bash companies you even bash people looking for help...by the way the forum is meant for the positive participation for the DTG community...NOT FOR THE PURPOSE YOU USE IT FOR.

Cheers...I'll buy my own beer.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I will try harder not to be this way. BQ and AA had some history in past. I try hard to forget but not easy but will try harder. Not pretty memory pops up without deep think. Lost balance but I will try more. Thank you for your advice. And I truly wish your best. Not take any other way please.
Cheers! Have a nice weekend! I wish I will meet you one day and have drinks and show you that I am not bad guy as you think. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Cooldays, i have both a 1900 and the NeoFlex, and i can tell you that the slower speed doesn't hurt you on real production runs. if you are only measuring one shirt at a time, then yes, the 1900 will be faster. when i do my larger runs, the NeoFlex is always printing. you don't lose the time to unload, reload, and press print like on the 1900 series. you unload, reload, while the Neo keeps printing. it takes 2 heat presses to keep up and i cure all my shirts at 330 degrees for 90 seconds (which i've found to be the best for durability). so if my 1900 can print faster, but i'm waiting on the heat press, then you have wet shirts sitting around. i am not unhappy with my 1900, but the NeoFlex is TOTALLY better.

plus the NeoRIP Pro is what makes your artwork shine on the shirt. i haven't seen a RIP out there that looks as good. Peter gets excited sometimes on the forums, but he, along with all the TIGERS at AA, will support you 100% with whatever you need; whenever you need it. cell phone numbers included. feel free to ask more questions if you wish. good luck with your decision.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Sean,

Which 1900 based garment printer do you have?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

AnaJet FP-125. The printer was great, the RIP was so-so, but the customer service (when I really needed it) wasn't there. Honestly, they could have kept up the FP-125 and been one of the better companies out there. The Sprint didn't help them at all, and while I think they are headed in the right direction with the Ricoh heads, they have again rushed out a printer that wasn't ready...with software that isn't ready...with techs who aren't ready.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

23spiderman said:


> Cooldays, i have both a 1900 and the NeoFlex, and i can tell you that the slower speed doesn't hurt you on real production runs. if you are only measuring one shirt at a time, then yes, the 1900 will be faster. when i do my larger runs, the NeoFlex is always printing. you don't lose the time to unload, reload, and press print like on the 1900 series. you unload, reload, while the Neo keeps printing. it takes 2 heat presses to keep up and i cure all my shirts at 330 degrees for 90 seconds (which i've found to be the best for durability). so if my 1900 can print faster, but i'm waiting on the heat press, then you have wet shirts sitting around. i am not unhappy with my 1900, but the NeoFlex is TOTALLY better.
> 
> plus the NeoRIP Pro is what makes your artwork shine on the shirt. i haven't seen a RIP out there that looks as good. Peter gets excited sometimes on the forums, but he, along with all the TIGERS at AA, will support you 100% with whatever you need; whenever you need it. cell phone numbers included. feel free to ask more questions if you wish. good luck with your decision.


You cure 330F for 90 seconds and it takes 2 heat presses to keep up to the Neoflex ?

Is this a Typ-O?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

stevegamble said:


> You cure 330F for 90 seconds and it takes 2 heat presses to keep up to the Neoflex ?
> 
> Is this a Typ-O?


 If you consider that the CMYK part can come off the press twice as fast and that Sean's Neo (if utilizing 3 platens) prints the white on all three, then CMYK on all three, then it sounds very plausable. It will depend on settings for interweave and "resolution" and of-course size of image.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

when printing with white ink on an average sized image, one heat press is enough, as you can catch up while the next 3 shirts are getting the white underbase.

when printing CMYK, then yes, 2 heatpress are necessary to keep up with the printer. otherwise, i would have wet shirts waiting to be cured. the Neo never stops printing unless it's waiting for me. 

i found less scorching issues at 330, and the longer dwell time seems to help with longevity of the print. if i'm doing a heart (pocket) print, then i may cure at 356 for 40 seconds, but i usually do this if there is a back print as well since the front will be cured twice.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you.
Yes scorching possiblities and over cure if you have 2 sides printed.
Cure and pretreat need to be bang on to support good washability.

I am looking for as automated or fool proof as possible.
Auto pretreat with pre set , settings. and maybe a Sahara 6 for dupont inks.
and a easy, reliable rip to get the graphic design to come out nice with minimal tweeking.
I think the Neo seems to be the winner with the rip, many say they can print a file with no tweeks and have it impress the customer.

Curing seems to be the biggest variable amongst inks, from all the brands.
3 minutes is a long time under a press?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

3 minutes on white ink only. honestly, i have white ink prints that have washed fine after a 90 second cure, but i switched to 90x2 based on All American's recommendations.

the NeoRIP Pro is the best i've seen. i used to have to brighten up my photos, but not anymore. just load and print. for the price, the printer, the RIP, the tech support, you can't go wrong with the NeoFlex!


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

23spiderman said:


> 3 minutes on white ink only. honestly, i have white ink prints that have washed fine after a 90 second cure, but i switched to 90x2 based on All American's recommendations.
> 
> the NeoRIP Pro is the best i've seen. i used to have to brighten up my photos, but not anymore. just load and print. for the price, the printer, the RIP, the tech support, you can't go wrong with the NeoFlex!


 
Never get scorch after 3 minutes?
Can you do 180sec or 2 x90sec ?
Yea, I think I am sold on the neo rip. 3 platen set up off sets a slightly reduced print speed.
followed by 3 minute cure..

The good rip and print has to beat out speed.
speed of prints.
speed of curing non dupont inks. At a sacrifice of vibrancy.

I have multiple people printing a photo on a black shirt and they keep coming out with black specs all showing through the print.(even tweeking the image).
I should get a neo to try it?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i lift the press to let the steam fully escape. don't know if it really matters or not. my NeoFlex prints slower than my AnaJet FP-125 on a 1 shirt comparison. when you are doing production runs, the advantage is that the Neo just keeps going. it's printing while i'm loading/unloading the other shirts.

definitely have a Neo print your artwork. the TIGERS will do that for you if you send them your artwork.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, I will look for a email addy to send the photo to.
Off their website that is.
I'll likely post back.
Thank you.

FP-125 Is an older anajet?
I looked at the MP5 with new 2.0 rip, still not good photo print on a blk shirt.


----------

